# Lamancha owners-Scrapie tags???



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

How in the world do you scrapie tag a LaMancha? This question has me boggled if you could post pics that would be nice. Thank you in advance.:thinking:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you just do a tattoo in the tailweb?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Unfortuantely it is a 7 letter number it's going to be a little hard to tattoo.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

No she meant. The tattoo is the scrappy tag.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Is not the least already tattoo? If so then you do not have to worry about the tag.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are my two La Mancha does who have Scrapie tags.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

The usda issues you a # for your farm and that is 7 digits long after that there is still a identification # for the goat so it will take 3 tattoos to get all that information on a tail web that's what I am trying to figure out how to get all that information on a LaMancha.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Tayet I was wondering if it could even be done I was worried about veins and such as they have such small ears my tags are small metal ones smaller than yours so I should be able to get them thank you.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

kc8lsk said:


> Thanks Tayet I was wondering if it could even be done I was worried about veins and such as they have such small ears my tags are small metal ones smaller than yours so I should be able to get them thank you.


I had the little metal ones on their collars for my county fair and there was a big debate between the fair officials and the state officials that ended with me having the tag them with the bigger, plastic tags during the fair. Not trying to freak you out, just want you to be aware. I thought the problem was that the tag was on the collar, not an ear. One guy told me that it wasn't an official scrapies tag, but another said that it was. 
It was a confusing situation for a 15 year old who's parents weren't there. Luckily, I had a few people with me that helped me out.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

These small metal ones were issued from the usda so they should work for the purpose they were got for if not me and the lady are gonna have some words about that so is there any reason yours are in the left ear i didn't see anything stating which ear they were supposed to go in and i put all of mine in the right except for the Lamanchas they havn't got theirs yet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know it is a small area but they can be done. I like the fact it is not in their eyes. :thumb:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

The lady who helped me tag them always put the tags in the left ear, so that's what we did for my does


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

In the Cashmere herds here in CO, it is RIGHT for females and LEFT for males.

That way girls are always RIGHT :laugh:.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok now that I am on my computer I can clarify. What I meant to say is that if goat LM is tattoed that stands for scrapie tag. You can register a LM and tattoo a herd tattoo instead of using a tag.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Unfortunatly none of my goats are registered.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you register/tattoo your goats, you herd tattoo number becomes your farm ID # and you dont need a tag. The only thing the tag does is allows them to tract the animal back to its source if at some point in the future it is tested and comes down with scrappies.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't think that will be for a while we sell some goats but most of mine are so crossed with other things that it will be a while before we are able to register them if at all.:laugh:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I never tag a goat, ever. I tattoo them with my ADGA info.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

You can register LM as grade or native on appreance. LM have a open stud book so will take any goat that looks like a LM. You do not even need to know the parents. Unlike all other breeds LM are easy to get registered. Just join ADGA and after you get your paperwork you can get your herd name and then register your goat. Just a about two weeks to do all the paperwork. The native on appearance will require someone to sign a paper but ADGA can help you there by recommending a qualified person.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I only have the 2 lamanchas my 3-4 year old doe and her kids most of which have long ears except her buckling I mostly have alpine x and alpine boer x so I guess I scrapie tag now that I know that you can tag their ears.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Do you take them off your property? If you dont then there is no need to even worry about it.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

We are actually teaching them to pack even the little LM buckling although I don't know about packing with a buck. Well I've got the tags so I will use them I just wasn't sure if their ears would hold them I will wait to tag the buckling until he's a little bigger just put a tag on him when his ears get bigger but right now he's just following the herd so he should be ok for a while we take out at least 3-4 goats at a time anyway.


----------

